

Oracle Webinar: Lowering TCO by moving from MySQL to Oracle - mattmcknight

I received an email invite to this webinar a couple of weeks ago. It takes on a whole new dimension with the Sun acquisition...and it's IE only.<p>4/28 Lower Total Cost of Ownership with Oracle: Comparing Oracle to MySQL<p>As the global economy slows down, companies continue to look at alternative technologies that they feel are more cost effective and will save money on their bottom line. Learn why choosing an Oracle technology platform lowers the total cost of ownership for your company during this live, interactive one hour program. Tony Tarone, the Director of Operations at Cedar Document Technologies, will discuss how he gained a reliable, scalable, secure, and cost effective platform by moving from MySQL to Oracle. Here is the agenda for the session:<p><pre><code>    * Oracle Database Overview
    * Cedar Document Solutions
    * The Move to Oracle for Cedar Documents
    * Oracle comparison to MySQL
    * Live Q and A with Tony Tarone, Cedar Documents Director
</code></pre>
Please join us to understand the role Oracle could play in helping reduce total cost of ownership at your company.<p>Tuesday, April 28, 2009
11:00 a.m. PT/ 2:00 p.m. ET<p>You can also view our entire schedule and register by going to: http://www.oracle.com/goto/odirectseminar.<p>Audio Information for the Day of the Event:<p>Dial in Numbers:<p>U.S / Canada: +1.877.698.7943 (toll free)
International: +1.706.679.4876 (chargeable)<p>Passcode: nas1<p>Web Information for the Day of the Event:<p>Conference Key: nas1<p>Browser Settings: http://conference.oracle.com/imtapp/app/nuf_sys.uix.<p>To ensure your system is compatible with our conferencing console, Please ensure you follow the steps below. Please complete these steps to avoid any difficulties in joining the web conference.<p><pre><code>    * The Conferencing system is compatible only with the Microsoft Internet Explorer browser only. Other browsers are not compatible
    * Disable any pop up blockers you might have enabled. For Internet Explorer, Please go to Tools -&#62; Pop up Blocker -&#62; Turn Off Pop-up Blocker
    * Please run the browser test</code></pre>
======
andr
This says enough:

    
    
        * The Conferencing system is compatible only with the Microsoft Internet Explorer browser only. Other browsers are not compatible
    

There will always be a market for non-technical people that don't know enough
about sharding, replication, etc. and want to have someone else handle this
for them.

~~~
redrobot5050
Yes, but your IT department should not be filled with non-technical people who
want to have someone else handle the sharding, replication, etc. That's an "IT
Department Fail".

------
neovive
The lower TCO claim is frequently used when enterprise apps compare themselves
to open source options. Oracle clearly has better tooling than MySQL which
could make sense for a large corporation, but a small business or startup
would find it difficult to justify the cost of an Oracle backend from the
outset.

Wonder if the IE-only conference link is probably due to a third-party
recommendation. Now that Oracle owns Java, they will probably switch to some
Java conferencing software like Eluminate.

~~~
dmix
Oracle has been developing their products in Java since the 90s, if I'm not
mistaken. I doubt acquiring the language itself will affect their use of Java
products.

Other then that I agree with your comment.

~~~
philcrissman
I worked for Oracle for a couple years. The trend toward IE-dependency is
(largely) because of time invested in a lot of in-house solutions where
ActiveX was employed as part of the web app architecture.

There may be other reasons, but I think the main one is definitely all the
different apps they have (including some acquisitions, i.e. Siebel) which
depend on IE. If they start to move away from IE dependency, it will probably
be a long, slow transition.

------
redrobot5050
I guess the next generation of Rails/Django apps are going to have a
PostgreSQL backend.

